# BVB gegen So4 1:0, drum prüfe wer sich Ewig Bindet



## DER SCHWERE (2 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## Apollo4 (2 Aug. 2012)

knall die Zecke ab


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2012)

lol


----------



## coku2803 (2 Aug. 2012)

So sind sie halt, die BVB`ler


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2012)

Der Schuss kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen!


----------

